# The new iMac, HOLY COW



## ohio_wookie (Aug 7, 2007)

I have never wanted an iMac until today. The new ones are impressive.

But has anyone noticed that its using the same glass for the screen as the iPhone? And there were a ton of rumors about the new macs being multi-touch by the end of this year. I was just wandering if anyone lives near an Apple store and could get a closer look.

Do you think I'm crazy?


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 7, 2007)

Apple said that they are not touch screens and that is still a research project, although they are beautiful.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 7, 2007)

I love the white theme. I miss it already. I hate glass screens. it will reflect everything.
I want one though. It has an apple logo on it.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 7, 2007)

yah, it might, thats why you have to angle it right.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 7, 2007)

I think they look very beautiful, and Apple have managed to stay on target with this one by emphasising all the things that are great about the previous iMac design and improving on it without going overboard. Bravo Apple.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Aug 7, 2007)

they are very nice. I've never been a glossy screen fan, but I must say I have seen other people with MacBooks, and it isn't as reflective as I thought it would be. 

Unannounced Mac Mini upgrade to core2duo!  w00t!


----------



## lbj (Aug 7, 2007)

Someone else posted about the question of a touch screen. I don't get the touch screen love in a desktop.  

I hate reaching for the mouse as it is...I can't even imagine having to reach for the screen to select a command.

In a handheld device, touch screen makes total sense. Otherwise, I don't get it.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I have been waiting for this day since November last year, when I vowed I would buy a new iMac when they released a new/updated design. The day arrived and I'm glad I waited!

I saved several hundred by purchasing the minimum amount of RAM from Apple, and getting it from a 3rd party. Hopefully, I'll see it sometime next week, my birthday is Saturday and I couldn't think of a better birthday present. Of course, I'll have to wait a little longer than that.

Yippy Skippy!

iLife 08 looks cool, especially iPhoto and iMovie, makes me want to get a video camera.


----------



## Timotheos (Aug 8, 2007)

I also like the fact that the iSight is hidden! It looked so bad having a little black square on the plain white computer. Kinda like a pimple


----------



## fryke (Aug 8, 2007)

Really? I rarely ever see my MacBook's iSight. I think I hadn't looked at it (directly) for weeks before you've just mentioned the iMac's iSight.


----------



## Qion (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm looking at my iMac's iSight right now, and I think it adds a center to the whole design; not a bad thing. 

However, the new iMacs look like raccoons to me.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 8, 2007)

They're SO amazing! I really want to have one! It's great that they took the 17" one out and instead made a cheap and expensive 20" version - much better!


----------



## powermac (Aug 8, 2007)

lbj said:


> Someone else posted about the question of a touch screen. I don't get the touch screen love in a desktop.
> 
> I hate reaching for the mouse as it is...I can't even imagine having to reach for the screen to select a command.
> 
> In a handheld device, touch screen makes total sense. Otherwise, I don't get it.



I agree, on a Desktop, a touch screen would be annoying after awhile. Second, personally, I don't want finger print marks all over my screen on my desktop.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank The Cheese said:


> Unannounced Mac Mini upgrade to core2duo!  w00t!



yah, I heard about that, but I'm not to crazy about the mac mini, since it's not very powerful.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been using a MacMini Core 2 1.66 w/ 2GB of RAM. I only purchased the system as a way to test out the new Intel chips, since I still had my PB G4 1.67ghz. After I increased the RAM to 2GB, and booted the machine from a firewire HD, the machine was pretty good. In fact, it was faster than my PB G4 and so I ended up migrating over to it as my primary machine. While I don't do any video editing, the thing works surprising well. Even when I have VMware running XP in unity mode, it never really seems to take a "hit" at all, only if I get photoshop, vmware and a few other larger applications open does it start to slow down.

But, I am ready and have been ready, 2.8GHZ, here I come!

*Touch Screen* has no practical purpose for the way I use my computer, BUT, it would be practical if the iMac was sitting in a kitchen or family room, where you could walk up, touch the screen to check email or pull a web page or two, or play bejeweled.

But, to sit down and write a paper, send longer emails, you move back to keyboard/mouse.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh and another thing, while I couldn't do it now, I have been wanting to get the kids a computer and setup a "media" hub for our family pictures. At $1199 for a 20" system, it is pretty nice price.

I think though, for now, I will just pick up a display for my MacMini and get it hooked up for the kids.


----------



## mkwan (Aug 8, 2007)

does anyone know if they have backlight LED or still on flourescent bulbs?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 8, 2007)

The keyboards look a little flimsy. Anyone have first hand confirmation of this either way?


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, it won't be flimsy if they use some kind of solid metal.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, the buttons are flat and I'm sure those of us with big hands need bigger keys...also the height of the keyboard will make using a wrist pad very problematic.

Steve touted it as a 'benefit' but I see it as a 'drawback' since Carpal Tunnel Syndrome isn't on my christmas list. 

And why haven't they fixed the darn mouse yet??!


----------



## Qion (Aug 8, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> well, the buttons are flat and I'm sure those of us with big hands need bigger keys...also the height of the keyboard will make using a wrist pad very problematic.
> 
> Steve touted it as a 'benefit' but I see it as a 'drawback' since Carpal Tunnel Syndrome isn't on my christmas list.



You don't have to use a wrist rest. That's the benefit. 

(And it's made of anodized aluminum, the same material as the Mac Pros and MacBooks Pros.)

.....

Do you want a metal mouse, too?


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 8, 2007)

The keyboard uses the same keys like the MacBook (and maybe Pro, I don't know about that).

What's wrong with the Apple Mouse? It works great and the Mighty Mouse is even better!


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 8, 2007)

It's still not a standard 2 button mouse, something that gives chuckles to many pc users. I tried one and it was a bit of a chore to get the right mouse button to work properly, and that little ball leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 8, 2007)

Qion said:


> You don't have to use a wrist rest. That's the benefit.
> 
> (And it's made of anodized aluminum, the same material as the Mac Pros and MacBooks Pros.)
> 
> ...



Well the fact the keyboard is angled will mean your wrist is too. Try it on your desk right now...Definitely want a metal mouse!


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 8, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> Well, the buttons are flat and I'm sure those of us with big hands need bigger keys...



Are the keys really any smaller than typical desktop keyboards? I think it's an illusion because of the gaps between the keys. Most keyboards effectively have similar (bigger, even) gaps between the keys because the keys have a sort of pyramid shape, so the actual hittable area is smaller than the footprint of the key.

I haven't even seen one of these new keyboards in person yet, though, let alone actually used one for enough time to judge.

I always found pre-MacBook laptop keyboards to be horribly cramped, but the MacBook is comfortable for me. I'm hoping the desktop version has a similar effect. (Apple's old desktop keyboard was a _bit_ cramped compared to most others.)


----------



## fryke (Aug 8, 2007)

No they're 100% size like the MacBook's. Bigger keys would be *really* disturbing. So is the thought of the need for it.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I got small fingers, and I would love a small keyboard for traveling, am I seeing things or is there a power button on the wireless keyboard?


----------



## fryke (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought that was the battery compartment.


----------



## Qion (Aug 8, 2007)

There's a power switch on the old wireless keyboards, so I don't see why it couldn't be a power button.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 8, 2007)

yah, now that I look at it, it is, I really wish they had a power button on the front of the imac kind of like the cube, or on the keyboard like the old macs.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 9, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> It's still not a standard 2 button mouse, something that gives chuckles to many pc users. I tried one and it was a bit of a chore to get the right mouse button to work properly, and that little ball leaves something to be desired.



Since I never use a right mouse button I don't need it, and (even though dirt goes inside easily) the little ball in the middle works too.


----------



## fryke (Aug 9, 2007)

Qion said:


> There's a power switch on the old wireless keyboards, so I don't see why it couldn't be a power button.



Ah, well... I guess the talk was of a button to power on your Mac, not the keyboard. The keyboard's on/off-switch is at the bottom (at least on the old version).


----------



## Damrod (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a comparable Cherry Keyboard at work for my Linux box, and the keys are really great once you get the feel for it. I doubt that it will be any different with the new Apple Keyboard.

The new iMac makes me ponder if I should finally throw my G4 MDD out and get one of the 20'-thingies... Darn that I'm so broke =/


----------



## Qion (Aug 9, 2007)

Damrod said:


> The new iMac makes me ponder if I should finally throw my G4 MDD out and get one of the 20'-thingies... Darn that I'm so broke =/



Well, they're not quite 20' yet.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 9, 2007)

Qion said:


> Well, they're not quite 20' yet.




Reminds me of the scene from This is Spinal Tap...

(Search for "Stonehenge" within the above link if you don't know what I'm referring to!)


----------



## ScottW (Aug 9, 2007)

For anyone buying a 24" iMac 2.8ghz w/ 4GB of RAM... you can save around $600 over Apple's BTO option... or $100 for the 2GB option.

BTO the 2.4 package with 1GB of ram, to 2.8ghz and 500mb HD. Purchase the 4GB from Crucial for around $300 w/ taxes/shipping. Sell the 1GB chip to a friend for $50, and you have $600 savings.

If you are just going for a 2.8Ghz w/ 2GB of RAM, then you save around $100, they want to charge you $150 for the 1GB, you can pick it up for around $50 new. This becomes mute however if you factor in purchasing from Apple w/ taxes or from another supplier w/o taxes as you will probably save money by not going the tax route.

Why does Apple charge so much for memory?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 9, 2007)

ScottW said:


> This becomes mute however



Moot, not mute... 



> Why does Apple charge so much for memory?



It's called "product markup".


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 9, 2007)

I doubt people care when there already spending so much.


----------



## Veljo (Aug 9, 2007)

It is kind of steep, I was going to customise my MacBook Pro and throw in 3GB RAM rather than 2 just for the hell of it, but at an extra cost of over $1000 I didn't think it was worth it.


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 9, 2007)

ScottW said:


> Why does Apple charge so much for memory?



Because they can. *sigh*

For people who aren't comfortable installing their own RAM (which is to say, most people), it's not so outrageous when you consider that the alternative is to take it into a shop to have it installed and pay an installation fee in addition to the cost of the shop's RAM. The RAM you'd get in a local shop is probably more expensive that what you'd get online to begin with, too. And then there's always the "convenience tax"...

But yeah, $850 for 4GB is an _awful_ lot. The more RAM you add, the less it makes sense to buy it from Apple.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 9, 2007)

but whats so hard about unscrewing a few screws and stick a piece of ram in.
I've replaced a Hard-drive in a Powerbook G4, and it was surprisingly easy.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 9, 2007)

bbloke said:


> Search for "Stonehenge" within the above link if you don't know what I'm referring to!



"Nah, man. I think the reason the show went down badly was because we had a giant stone monolith out there that was in serious danger of being trampled on by a dwarf."

I love that movie.


----------



## cyprus mac man (Aug 10, 2007)

About the keyboard, I havn't seen a new Intel Mac's keyboard recently and have just been staring at my own PowerBook G4's keyboard, but the thing I notice about the new one was...no more Apple symbol on the command key. WHATS UP WITH THAT??

Also, any idea when we can see this flashy new iPhone-like glass design on the MacBooks or MacBook Pros?

Cyprus Mac Man


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 10, 2007)

Glass is heavy.  I don't know about you, but I don't want to lug around a 13"/15"/17" piece of glass with me.

With the iPhone, I can understand -- it's small and compact, so the glass makes up a fraction of the weight.  Sure, it's heavier than it could be had they used the original polycarbonate, but still small and light enough to be within acceptable limits.

I'd venture to bet that a 13" piece of glass weighs in the neighborhood of a pound.  I don't want to add another pound to my portable just so my screen is made of glass.

I think plastic's fine and fits the usage and weight of the portables just fine.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 10, 2007)

symphonix said:


> "Nah, man. I think the reason the show went down badly was because we had a giant stone monolith out there that was in serious danger of being trampled on by a dwarf."
> 
> I love that movie.


Hehehe   

(I'm glad someone got the reference!)


I have to agree with ElDiabloConCaca, I think a laptop with a large amount of glass would become much more heavy and more bulky.  Perhaps also potentially fragile if they made the glass thin to cut down on the weight and size (?).

Also, I'm glad the iMac is not using a touch screen.  I think a touch screen is nice for a small item such as an iPhone or an iPod, but I wouldn't be keen on it for a laptop or desktop computer.  The user would need to reach over a little bit and there would need to be more movement (eg. of the arm), compared to more subtle movements of the hand with a mouse.  Admittedly, it might also just be a case of what I'm used to...


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 10, 2007)

the imac now weighs about 10 more pounds than it did before. It used to weigh something like 17 pounds and now it weighs 25.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, 8 lbs more. Probably that glass. Oh well, I don't plan on putting the 24" iMac in a backpack and carrying it around. 

Mine shipped, should be here Monday or Tuesday (more likely Tuesday).


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 10, 2007)

Imagine your MacBook (Pro) falls for some reason and the screen is out of glass!

Even though a touch-screen version iMac would be great for some users, eg. in a restaurant. You could use the touch-screen for the POS software, then use mouse and keyboard for regular computer use, eg. when the restaurant closes or you need to make a new menu. etc.. instead of buying one of those IBM computers just for that POS software (which is expensive). It could also be used as terminals for places like IKEA, or (if you have loads of money) in your kitchen, for doing simple stuff like looking up recipes or browsing the web (you could have one keyboard attached).


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 10, 2007)

ScottW said:


> Mine shipped, should be here Monday or Tuesday (more likely Tuesday).



Lucky you!
I'm sooo jealous...


----------



## fryke (Aug 10, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> Imagine your MacBook (Pro) falls for some reason and the screen is out of glass!


Well, imagine it had movable parts like a harddrive or tiny metal connectors that could get loose etc.! I agree, though, glass is not the material for notebooks. The iMac's screen is much glossier than the MacBook's glossy screen. That's okay, it's intended for inside-use. But if the screen's _too_ glossy, outside use becomes unbearable. The current MacBook's glossy screen is perfect for outside use, however.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 10, 2007)

fryke said:


> The iMac's screen is much glossier than the MacBook's glossy screen. But if the screen's _too_ glossy, outside use becomes unbearable.



And since you normally wouldn't carry your iMac outside, thats ok.



fryke said:


> Well, imagine it had movable parts like a harddrive or tiny metal connectors that could get loose etc.!



 Theoretically EVERYTHING can break if you let it fall (except steel and that stuff): But just a comment to that: the HD is *inside* and fixed. It also has that new thing that puts it in a position so it won't break easily. The glass display doesn't have that, and if the laptop is opened, the glass is very vulnerable. So... whats more likely to break in the end-effect?


----------



## fryke (Aug 10, 2007)

Your heart when all your data's gone.  ... Seriously: Those things aren't made for falling. The last time I let a notebook fall, it was a PowerBook 520c. Go ahead and look when those were sold. www.apple-history.com ... I don't look. I'll just feel old.


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2007)

www.reflexusa.com/chstgl.html said:


> It can be used in numerous applications that demand toughness and optical clarity. The material is also useful for viewports, protective covers, and front surface optics in hostile environments whose elements may include high temperature, high pressure and vacuum conditions.



We just need some Chuck Norris-quality 150,000 PSI chemically strengthened glass. 

_It can be done..._


----------



## AikiMacbu (Aug 10, 2007)

Great Looking Machines but in my short experiance My new IMAC 20 runs HOOOOOOOT! It AVERAGES btw 175 and 200F!!!

I sure hope it doesn't cause any issues.

FYI 

William Hazen


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 10, 2007)

have you had it up to 200 degrees, the hottest i've had my imac was like 185 degrees.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2007)

fryke said:


> Your heart when all your data's gone.  ... Seriously: Those things aren't made for falling. The last time I let a notebook fall, it was a PowerBook 520c. Go ahead and look when those were sold. www.apple-history.com ... I don't look. I'll just feel old.




1994?  why would that make you feel old?


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 11, 2007)

The last time I let a laptop fall was my iBook, and that was last year. The frame popped partly out from the screen, but otherwise everything was fine.


----------



## AikiMacbu (Aug 11, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> have you had it up to 200 degrees, the hottest i've had my imac was like 185 degrees.



It gets to 200 degrees when I am rendering. I am in VFX and put it through it's paces. I think it's due to the new smaller form factor and the aluminum shell. It does not appear to mitigate heat as fast as my old IMAC which never got above 180 Degrees. Like I said I just hope it doesn't cause problems down the road. I love it so far.

William Hazen


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 11, 2007)

So is there anything special about it? Because I somehow plan on getting by next week.

I've dropped so many laptops... I dropped my Powerbook 1400C, and I've even dropped my macbook, and nothing happened to either of then. Though there was on time someone stepped on my powercord  and pulled the laptop off of my desk, and only the powerconnetor broke, which made me have to a new laptop anyways.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Aug 12, 2007)

the way i see it is this:

it's a 20", and 24", Mac Book Pro.


----------



## chevy (Aug 12, 2007)

I like the white style, it was more "perfect" than this black/grey/white style.

I think that glossy look is better to watch video and other animations, but the matt screen is better for working. In addition I suppose the glass is slightly tinted like my (very old) B&O TV screen. It helps the contrast by making blacks feel much darker.


----------



## rubaiyat (Aug 12, 2007)

All the better to see yourself reflected in the glass as you try to get some work done!


----------



## Qion (Aug 12, 2007)

My only worry is getting the thing calibrated. I have a feeling its display is difficult to match to a matte LCD or a printer...


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe Apple is trying to push people doing any kind of "pro" work that requires correct colour to get Mac Pros.::evil::


----------



## ScottW (Aug 12, 2007)

To get "correct" color, you need a high end LCD which Apple doesn't even sell. I know a designer that has two LCD's, once is his larger, general use LCD or primary, his second monitor is his "true color" LCD that he uses for print material and that sort of thing and color verification. This same setup can easily be done with an iMac.


----------



## Qion (Aug 12, 2007)

Captain Code said:


> Maybe Apple is trying to push people doing any kind of "pro" work that requires correct colour to get Mac Pros.::evil::



Well, that pisses me off. I'd like to have a new iMac in my art department that can match my PMS books...

Oh, and the cinema displays can be color calibrated just fine. It's the glass and the gloss that make this difficult.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 12, 2007)

At least with the non glossy ones that were in the previous iMacs and the current Cinema Displays it's a little easier to get closer to the correct colour.  I think anyone that really cares would have a CRT setup for testing out on anyways.


----------



## fryke (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, right. Show me "black" on a non-glossy LCD. No, not gray. Black.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 13, 2007)

To my surprise, not expected for delivery until Tuesday or Wednesday, my new iMac shows up a little after 9am this morning. 

Honestly, it doesn't seem "glossy" as in MacBook glossy to me. In fact, when the screen is powered on, I have to focus and look for reflections (which can be seen) but I have to think about it to even see it. I'll post more as the experience unfolds.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 13, 2007)

fryke said:


> Yeah, right. Show me "black" on a non-glossy LCD. No, not gray. Black.



Mine looks black enough for anything I do.  The new LED backlight on the MBP should help with the contrast.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 14, 2007)

ScottW said:


> To my surprise, not expected for delivery until Tuesday or Wednesday, my new iMac shows up a little after 9am this morning.



Well, colour me envious anyway.


----------



## hawki18 (Aug 20, 2007)

Qion said:


> My only worry is getting the thing calibrated. I have a feeling its display is difficult to match to a matte LCD or a printer...



Use a eye-one display2 or like device to get the colour set right, does lcd,crt and laptop displays. The eye-one is  Mac and Windows compatable.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 20, 2007)

It's driving me nuts, we ordered the iMac about the beginning of last week and they haven't shipped it yet!!!!


----------



## Spiral Girl (Aug 26, 2007)

I bought the 17" from the last line up and I so want to trade it in for a new one.  Just wondering though how much I'll have to spend.  I'm very happy with mine but would have like more GB on it, never thought I'd go through 160GB.  Not sure I like the black box around the screen though.

S.


----------

